# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  بحث بعنوان (الأخلاق والقانون فى الفکر الفلسفى اليونانى القديم)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الأخلاق والقانون فى الفکر الفلسفى اليونانى القديم


د/ فرج محمد البوشى محمد

أستاذ مساعد کلية الحقوق - جامعة حلوان

موضوع البحث: 

منذ خلق الله – عز وجل – الإنسان ووطئت قدماه الأرض، وبدأ يتکاثر ويعيش فى جماعات بداية من الأسرة ومرورًا بالعائلة والعشيرة والقبيلة والقرى والمدن إلى أن تکونت منها الدول، وحتى يعيش الإنسان حياة کريمة ومستقرة وآمنة وهادئة، حرص على أن يکون هناک صفات يجب أن يتصف بها بنى جنسه؛حيث تعود عليه وعلى الجميع بالنفع والخير، وهناک صفات أخرى ضارة وغير نافعة، وبالتالى عليه أن يبتعد عنها؛ لأنها تسبب ضررًا للجميع .

وقد أدرک الإنسان منذ تلک اللحظة الفارق بين الخير والشر، الفضائل والرذائل، الصح والخطأ، ولما کان الإنسان يسعى إلى تحقيق السعادة والراحة لنفسه ولغيره؛ فقد اهتم بدراسة کافة العلوم التى تعينه على تحقيق الرفاهية التى يسعى إليها، وکان من أهم هذه العلوم علم الأخلاق، فبين عن طريقه الفضائل التى ينبغى أن يتحلى بها الإنسان، والرذائل التى ينبغى أن يتجنبها، لما تترکه من آثارٍ سيئة على المجتمع ککل. ففى هذه الحياة هناک صراع دائم بين الخير والشر، وما هو طيب وما هو خبيث، وتمثل الأخلاق ذلک العنصر الأهم الذى يفصل ويميز بينهما؛ حيث تنحاز إلى کل ما هو طيب، وتقف ضد کل ما هو خبيث .

المصدر 
https://jslem.journals.ekb.eg/article_228162.html

----------


## محمود الشربينى

شكرا شكرا جدا

----------

